# Browning near bud?



## Tlynnt66 (Oct 29, 2020)

I just noticed this browning color last night. I read that perhaps humidity was too low, but in its current location I really doubt it. Soil seems fine, no other issues. Recently got this one from Brookside in California. Any thoughts on why this might be happening?


----------



## abax (Oct 29, 2020)

I don't see the browning you indicated. Are you talking about the old sheath?


----------



## Tlynnt66 (Oct 30, 2020)

abax said:


> I don't see the browning you indicated. Are you talking about the old sheath?


Maybe the sheath is creating the illusion of browning to me. I'm a little hue blind. When I look at the bud in person, I see some brown color right where the bud meets the stem, but when I look at the picture, I don't see it. Perhaps I'm just worried about this specimen because it was shipped to me in bud!


----------



## Tlynnt66 (Nov 3, 2020)

abax said:


> I don't see the browning you indicated. Are you talking about the old sheath?


It eventually did blast. Bummer.


----------



## SouthPark (Nov 3, 2020)

Tlynnt66 said:


> Perhaps I'm just worried about this specimen because it was shipped to me in bud!



Don't worry too much if only the buds have issues. Change of environment, and also being stuck in a box can be a bit of an ordeal.


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 3, 2020)

next time.


----------



## abax (Nov 3, 2020)

My condolences for the bud loss.


----------



## Tlynnt66 (Nov 4, 2020)

Thanks everyone. Hopefully with ideal conditions it won't take a small eternity to rebloom!


----------



## musa (Nov 4, 2020)

Sorry for the bud... better luck next time!
I'm used to lost buds with my vietnamense, hope yours is different.


----------

